# antinous’s Microgreen Thread



## antinous (Nov 19, 2018)

So this is my first, well second since I started some seeds two days earlier, attempt to grow Microgreens in an effort to live a healthier life and get ‘in touch’ with my food.

I’m using a ‘Spicy Salad Mix’ variety here and I’ll continue to update this daily around the same time.

Day 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 19, 2018)

Day 1 pic is absolutely riviting....can i get that as a poster for my wall?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antinous (Nov 19, 2018)

cold blood said:


> Day 1 pic is absolutely riviting....can i get that as a poster for my wall?


Sure can 

I should've at least zoomed in a bit more but I'm a lazy SOB. I'll make sure to add better photos as it progresses and when I get seeds of other varieties.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Seraph (Jan 22, 2019)

. . . So anything new happen?


----------



## BoyFromLA (Jan 22, 2019)

Oh my, day 2 pic will surely blow my mind! I can’t wait!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## antinous (Jan 22, 2019)

Don’t have the photos but they grew pretty fast and I harvested some after day 5. Turns out I over seeded the tray so I did about 3/4 the next time and it worked better. Tried a little bit less the next time and it worked the best. I’ll be doing it again after a slight hiatus and I’ll update with photos whenever I do start them

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hadn't thought about growing microgreens before, but it looks like they're fairly easy as long as you have a sunny windowsill. I might have to give that a try this year.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 28, 2019)

Alright, I went with a variety pack of separate seeds from Amazon to see which ones I like before committing to a big mixed bag or individual types. I know my wife is looking forward to trying the broccoli microgreens, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## mickiem (Jan 30, 2019)

I enjoy sunflower, radish, lentil and broccoli sprouts.  Also pea and corn shoots!


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 7, 2019)

Gave it a whirl and mine were about as riveting as antinous's. Tasted good though. I'm looking forward to doing another batch maybe this weekend. I had a bit of a mold issue in the container though, so I'm wondering if it'd work better if I leave half the lid off and just spray more often?


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 7, 2019)

antinous said:


> So this is my first, well second since I started some seeds two days earlier, attempt to grow Microgreens in an effort to live a healthier life and get ‘in touch’ with my food.
> 
> I’m using a ‘Spicy Salad Mix’ variety here and I’ll continue to update this daily around the same time.
> 
> ...


Good choice! I love greens myself! I grew onions, diffrent beans and diffrent herbs before when i lived in a house with garden!


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 13, 2020)

Made another attempt using jars and rinsing the seeds this time. Not necessarily a fan of the amount of water needed to do it, but it's super easy. But then a bunch of phorids figured out how to get in there, so that was annoying. I think I'm going to try the dish method again since I liked watching the little guys grow.


----------

